# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  fachwechsel

## ameise

Hi Leute,
wenn es irgendjmd gibt der gerne von human auf zahn wechseln will soll sich bitte mal bei mir melden...
lg ameise

----------

